# Can you use these type of containers for mantids?



## Lalaland (Jan 4, 2017)

I am being shipped 2 mantids in case one dies during transaction and I was un prepared for the second will my prospective. "Backup" mantis be able to molt off of the top of this cage? If not I need to know asap. Thank you for the help!!! @CosbyArt


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Lalaland (Jan 4, 2017)

Of course I will be filling it with the appropriate requirements...


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 4, 2017)

@Lalaland It is a common enough habitat as all pet stores seem to carry them; however, the openings are much too large and lead to gripping problems, broken limbs, and other issues for mantids. The easy fix is to hot glue fiberglass screen mesh (window screen mesh) onto the entire lid area. Then simply cut along the feeder flap opening, to use the lid.

For decor the most common is to place in some sticks for perches (hot glue as needed). For the bottom you clean go for the "clean look" and use paper towel and change as needed. Personally I just use about 1/2" layer of sphagnum peat moss, and add in some springtails to keep the tank clean.

Hopefully both mantids arrive safe and sound


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 5, 2017)

Will coconut fiber be alright ? or should i skip that and use paper towels ?


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> Will coconut fiber be alright ? or should i skip that and use paper towels ?


Coconut fiber is great, as it is naturally resistant to mold and bacterial growth, and can absorb excess moisture and releases it slowly. Some claim it also breaks down waste matter and odors too, not sure about that but it does seem to have a non-offensive scent.

I myself started off with coconut fiber, plantation soil, and the related. Then my pet store was sold out so I found the alternative, sphagnum peat moss. It has the same basic properties, but can be purchased in a large bale for $10 locally, and is the same cost of a coconut fiber 3-brick pack (but sphagnum is like 20 times the amount of material for the same money). The bale has lasted me over a year and I've used maybe 25% so far, and that is with tons of habitats and cleanings.

Here is the 3 cu. foot bale I use, it is labelled 100% organic and I got it from my local Lowes. I haven't had any problems with it housing mantids, many various arachnids, crickets, and various other things either. Like coconut fiber it is packed dry, and water needs to be added then it expands some and is ready for use.

That is the one con I have found with sphagnum is it takes some mixing by hand in a bucket with water for it to absorb water, coconut fiber does it quicker/easier (but once wet I haven't found any con compared to coconut). Although, that is a pro for the material in the habitat, as it doesn't become so saturated that mold is as prevalent for new keepers who over water/mist their mantids which coconut can (especially with limited airflow).

Paper towel is what some keepers use and prefer, but to be honest I've tried it for a couple weeks on a trial run for the experience, and went back to my sphagnum peat moss. I found it to look awful (even when replaced as it is just starch white paper towel...), had very little water absorbing/releasing properties, rules out cleaning crews (springtails and isopods), and requires much more time with maintenance/upkeep/changing.

In the end try out the substrates you think will fit your needs, or try them all, and choose which you prefer - as it seems everyone thinks the other is a clear winner compared to the rest.


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 5, 2017)

@CosbyArtThanks for replying to all of my finicky questions you are a great contributor to this forum Im sure you have helped a ton of people with mantis care thanks!!


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 5, 2017)

Could i use coffee filters or do i need to get mesh?


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> Could i use coffee filters or do i need to get mesh?


You can use coffee filters but there are a few problems with them. The first is your mantid will feel more isolated as they will not be able to see more than shadows, you will not see them easily either, and it will drastically cut airflow (which besides fresh air, it will allow the humidity level to build much easier).

If you want to use coffee filters due to feeding smaller nymphs fruit flies, the best option I found is organza fabric - often found for only $3-$4. It keeps all fruit flies in (I even use it on my FF deli cups), is grip-able material for nymphs and adults, and allows good air flow. It is found at nearly all store fabric departments, craft stores, and such. If you are having trouble finding it, simply look for the smaller 4" spool/roll material for ribbons and such as it is the same material (just a really fine mesh).


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 5, 2017)

Okay thanks!! And I would cover the entire top of the container or just the clear window part on the top?


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 5, 2017)

@CosbyArt


----------



## Lalaland (Jan 5, 2017)

Just kidding no need to reply I read your first comment again


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 5, 2017)

Lalaland said:


> Just kidding no need to reply I read your first comment again


Your welcome, and glad you figured it out.  If you have any other questions just ask.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 6, 2017)

TY both. I learned a lot from this discussion. Gonna give the sphagnum a try, not liking the paper towels.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 7, 2017)

Zeppy44 said:


> TY both. I learned a lot from this discussion. Gonna give the sphagnum a try, not liking the paper towels.


Great, glad to hear you found it useful as well.  Depending on the stores in your area, I forgot to mention some also offer the sphagnum loose in bulk or small bagged amounts. That way if it isn't for you your only out a couple of dollars.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 7, 2017)

Was wondering about a bale that big.   LOL my room is starting to get busy and am still planning on building a 14 ft canoe in here this winter.



CosbyArt said:


> Great, glad to hear you found it useful as well.  Depending on the stores in your area, I forgot to mention some also offer the sphagnum loose in bulk or small bagged amounts. That way if it isn't for you your only out a couple of dollars.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 7, 2017)

Zeppy44 said:


> Was wondering about a bale that big.   LOL my room is starting to get busy and am still planning on building a 14 ft canoe in here this winter.


i figured I should say something just in case.  Must be a big room to consider building a canoe that big in, have fun with your project.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jan 7, 2017)

CosbyArt said:


> i figured I should say something just in case.  Must be a big room to consider building a canoe that big in, have fun with your project.


Glad you did but would have noticed at store, LOL      Room is basic rectangle of 18ft x 11ft with 3ftx4ft added on end. That is where the mantis are kept. Canoe weighs 10 lb or so when done. B)  Back not gonna stop me from canoeing!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, however I don't like them for the reasons Cosby mentioned.


----------

